# Good Website provider with studio design?



## shirtman69 (Apr 23, 2014)

im looking at making a new website with another provider as wix currently does not have a design studio. Does anyone know whats a good web provider that has a design studio app where people can design on shirts through the website?

Sent from my SM-G920I using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Consider going with WooCommerce and adding the WooCommerce Custom Product Designer to it.


----------



## shirtman69 (Apr 23, 2014)

Im after something like deco network, with a online design studio. Not really fussed about a webstore


----------



## WinningStitch (Feb 2, 2016)

We are using t-shirt eCommerce on the Woo Commerce platform. I like it so far.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

Not so costly, WP is free with woo and plugins will be just around $50....So you can have website in around $300 to $400


----------



## shirtman69 (Apr 23, 2014)

digitizingninjas said:


> Not so costly, WP is free with woo and plugins will be just around $50....So you can have website in around $300 to $400


WP as in word press?


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

shirtman69 said:


> WP as in word press?


Yes Wordpress, in actual Wordpress and Woocommerce are FREE, and that to design you t-shirt, here are some plugins with cost

https://codecanyon.net/item/fancy-product-designer-woocommercewordpress/6318393

https://codecanyon.net/item/woocommerce-custom-tshirt-designer/5185471

https://codecanyon.net/item/woocommerce-custom-product-designer/10959830


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

If you have some more budget and ready to invest some more. I would like to suggest your magento + product designer. 

As per the market latest reports, The eCommerce store owners are moving to magento for security, better features and many more.


----------

